# Any info on Okeechobee in NJ?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If they're who I think, they have been around forever and had some very nice dogs


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yup-I don't know Susan personally but they have been around forever and had nice dogs. Okeechobee Jake was a big influence on the breed.


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

Check your pm. I found this info here is the link West Windsor & Plainsboro Today: WWP Chat - Golden Retriever Breeders

Very informative and scary at the same time.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

puppy_luv_mom said:


> Check your pm. I found this info here is the link West Windsor & Plainsboro Today: WWP Chat - Golden Retriever Breeders
> 
> Very informative and scary at the same time.


 
Wow! I came accross that thread a few years ago when I was researching breeders in NJ! I can't believe it is still going. It looks like it started in 2001!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The Okeechobee line has been around for a VERY long time. The original founders of the line are no doubt gone now, but if those that continued the line have done a good job, they should be able to speak in depth about their dogs.

It wouldn't hurt to talk to them and ask a few questions.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

puppy_luv_mom said:


> Check your pm. I found this info here is the link West Windsor & Plainsboro Today: WWP Chat - Golden Retriever Breeders
> 
> Very informative and scary at the same time.


Very Scary and I hate to say it but very true! This thread brought all the horrible memories of going through lymphoma with my Flirt. She was 4 1/2 when she died. It was mediastianal lymphoma ---- spleen, kidneys, intestines and was quickly spreading to her lungs. We spent $5,000 to give her extra time. She died in 3 1/2 months after diagnosis. My wonderful vet was in touch with Dr. Fred at Red Bank and also the Wistar Foundation who supposedly had a new treatment for lymphoma but we could never get to the proper person there to find out. I spoke several times a week to Dr. Jamie Modiano at Colo. U who is the head of a research project on Golden's with lymphoma. I still keep in touch with him.

Bottom line ------ Flirt was a direct descendant of Gold Rush Charlie! For whateven that's worth

Jazzys Mom


----------



## musicmom425 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you, everyone for all of your advice. I had actually found that thread last week and it scared me half to death. It was a major contributing factor to why I took my name off of the list for the Gold Rush litters that were just born!
In regard to Susan Taylor at Okeechobee, she has been breeding for almost since I was born so I think she is the original owner. I spoke to her today about the litter that is about to be born. I was concerned because both the dam and sire have the same father. She said that they are both products of out crossing (I hope I'm using the correct term) and that is why she bred them. I'd love to get everyone's feelings on all of this. While I feel confident in my ability to raise, care for and train dogs, my ability to pinpoint a great breeder is something I'm fairly new at. I have been doing a great deal of research and all of you have been extremely helpful, but after what we just went through with Sparky, I don't want to take any uneccessary risks. I know there are no guarantees in life, I just want to make the most informed choice possible.

Thanks again.
Alyson
Musicmom425


----------



## bay (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi!
I just stumbled on this website this morning and I am so glad I did! I've owned and loved 2 goldens in my life and am ready to find my 3rd. I live in NJ and even with all the research I've done, I've never heard of Okeechobee Goldens. I am trying to avoid certain lines to minimize the risk of cancer. My 2nd girl died of hemangiosarcoma this summer and it hit me hard as she was my big comfort through breast cancer last year. I know cancer is common but I think it would be better to avoid certain lines anyway. So, can anyone give me contact info on Okeechobee? Thank you!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is a perfectly fine practice, to breed two half siblings that are both results of outcrossing


----------



## jasper1 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Susan Taylor Fan*

Hello to all (new member). 

I got *Jasper* from Susan Taylor in 1994 (he passed away, from liver failure, in 2005). 

He was a great guy - healthy, mellow, handsome, blond, British, admired by passers-by...his mother belonged to Susan, his father came from a breeder in Windsor, Ontario - in other words, Jasper was a product of Susan's "outbreeding" efforts. 

Susan is a 'serious' breeder. I called her once to ask her advice about whether to breed Jasper independently (I had met another Golden owner who asked if I would consider it). She was very unhappy that I would even consider such a request - breeding is not a 'casual' undertaking and wanting Golden pups just for the sake of satisfying a personal desire is irresponsible - she claimed. I agreed with her then and still do.

I've met a person in San Francisco whose family also has a Susan Taylor-related Golden (she may have provided the father). Also a handsome, lively, happy, responsive dog. 

Susan Taylor does a good job. And, especially from the perspective of animal health, I think her methods are professional and her Goldens desirable. 

I plan to go to her again, when I'm ready.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards, 

Kip Altman


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Weird thing after reading this that name sounded very familiar so I went to my golden retrievers pedigree and sure enough she has Goldrush all over her pedigree!!! Shes 5 now sure hope she dont come down with something too. Kinda scares me!!! I guess I'll watch the pedigree if I ever buy a golden in NJ again!!!!

Kim


----------



## meandmooshoo (Dec 1, 2007)

*Okeechobee Goldens*

We purchased our Okeechobee Golden from Susan Taylor in the fall of 2004. Jade is now 3. We have nothing but positive things to say about Okeechobee goldens. Jade is beautiful, healthy, just shy of 80 pounds (one of the smaller pups in her litter). Her parents are Mimi and Murray (currently still residing with Susan Taylor). We welcome any questions and would love to hear from anyone who has an Okeechobee!


----------



## meandmooshoo (Dec 1, 2007)

musicmom425 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Okeechobee Goldens in NJ? Or have any of you heard anything (Positive and/or negative) about them?
> Thanks again for all of your assistance.


Hi musicmom425. We purchased our golden from Susan Taylor in 2004. Jade is an Okeechobee Golden ... her parents are Mimi and Murray who still reside at Susan's place. We have nothing but good things to say about Susan and about the breed. Jade is beautiful, healthy, sweet, enthusiastic, eager to please, very talkative, and has "the most beautiful angel eyes ever!" (my husband's quote!). She is just shy of 80 pounds and was one of the smaller pups in her litter. Okeechobee's are a broad-breasted breed .... Jade is a big girl! I cannot imagine ever going anywhere else for a golden. Don't hesitate to get in touch with Susan.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't believe I've actually met Susan in person, but I know my father knows her well. We actually recently tried breeding Lucy (Jersey's doggie mom) to frozen goods from Okeechobee's Everything Ernest. Unfortunately, through no fault of Susan's, the "goods" (which have never been used before) turned out to be no good. She was very supportive to my father throughout all of this and was heartbroken that we weren't able to have a successful breeding. Okeechobee dogs go way back on our pedigree and we are still hoping to eventually strengthen the influence of that part of the family tree on our line. 
Despite not having a personal relationship with Susan, I have picked up a few things through talking to my father: Susan is very serious about and dedicated to her Goldens, and she doesn't take her responsibility as a breeder lightly. I wouldn't hesitate to send recommendations her way. The look and temperment of her dogs is fantastic in my experience and the Okeechobee line has produced some very well known and successful dogs (Jake being one of the most noteworthy). But of course, do your homework! Get in touch with any breeders you are interested in and get to know as much as you can about them. I'm sure you'll find any breeder worth his or her salt will be willing to spend the time to answer your questions as well as make sure you are comfortable with them... and vice versa! Hope you found this helpful!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> Weird thing after reading this that name sounded very familiar so I went to my golden retrievers pedigree and sure enough she has Goldrush all over her pedigree!!! Shes 5 now sure hope she dont come down with something too. Kinda scares me!!! I guess I'll watch the pedigree if I ever buy a golden in NJ again!!!!
> 
> Kim


I'm not the most knowledgeable person on this subject but I would ask how far back on the pedigree the Goldrush dogs are. From what I understand (and if anyone knows better, please feel free to correct me) the problems out of that kennel have been more of a "recent" issue. We also have some Goldrush far back in our line, but from what I've heard it's pretty difficult to find Goldens (at least in this area? not sure if it's nationwide) that don't. There was one stud in particular that I believe had a strong influence on the breed... I'm pretty sure his name was Charlie... I'm sure the experts can shed a little more light on that for you... but i'm hoping this helps put your mind at ease somewhat... 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ch Cummings Gold Rush Charlie and his son are behind many multitudes of show Goldens as is Charlie's sire (Sunsets Happy Duke) who also sired perhaps one of the most influential Goldens in American show lines (Misty Morn's Sunset). 

Regardless of whether one likes or dislikes modern Gold Rush lines, it would be hard (and foolish, possibly) to try to avoid Charlie back in a pedigree


----------



## jyuster (Dec 14, 2007)

*Okeechobee Goldens*

Hi:
I just joined and saw this thread about Okeechobee Goldens. I know Susan Taylor and I have one of her bitches. She is Mex., Int., Can., CH Okeechobees Miss Scarlet, CGC and I am pleased to tell you that Bitty is 14 years old and still going strong. Susan breeds a very high quality dog and I would get another from her without hesitation.

Jane


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I'm not the most knowledgeable person on this subject but I would ask how far back on the pedigree the Goldrush dogs are. From what I understand (and if anyone knows better, please feel free to correct me) the problems out of that kennel have been more of a "recent" issue. We also have some Goldrush far back in our line, but from what I've heard it's pretty difficult to find Goldens (at least in this area? not sure if it's nationwide) that don't. There was one stud in particular that I believe had a strong influence on the breed... I'm pretty sure his name was Charlie... I'm sure the experts can shed a little more light on that for you... but i'm hoping this helps put your mind at ease somewhat...
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Eddie has Goldrush's Great Teddy Bear in his six generation pedigree (on his mothers side...)


----------



## gandalfluvgolden (Jan 10, 2008)

who has Susan's contact? email seems not working.


----------



## Blaine (Jun 26, 2011)

musicmom425 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Okeechobee Goldens in NJ? Or have any of you heard anything (Positive and/or negative) about them?
> Thanks again for all of your assistance.


I bought my Golden from Susan in 1994. He was a son of Gummy and Frankie! He was a beautifull, intelligent and had a wonderful personality. He passed in 2009 at the age of fifteen. He was healthy and happy up to his last day.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad you had such a good experience, and I'm sorry for the loss of your dog. Welcome to the forum though!!


----------



## pants684 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Desperately Seeking Susan*

Does anyone have contact info for Susan Taylor? An old email address on here from 2008 no longer works. Help! Please and thank you


----------



## mlb0324 (Oct 9, 2016)

pants684 said:


> Does anyone have contact info for Susan Taylor? An old email address on here from 2008 no longer works. Help! Please and thank you


Did you get the phone number? I would love to have it too. Last time I spoke with her she referred me to a man who was breeding goldens from one of her females. We got one (in 2009), and she is adorable, if not goofy. Healthy, happy and a little taller than our other goldens. She is now about 7.


----------



## pants684 (Aug 17, 2016)

No, unfortunately, I haven't. I've heard from other breeders that she's no longer breeding. Would've liked to have spoken with her to confirm this, but still haven't been able to locate her. If I ever do, I'll be sure to post, and hope you will do the same! This summer we lost our boy, Ted, who we got from Susan 11 years ago. We're currently in the process of looking for a new puppy for our family, and are talking with several breeders. Good luck in your search!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You might try contacting the GR Clubs in NJ to see if they have any info, they should also be able to give you Breeder Referrals. 

Garden State GR Club-

https://gsgrc.org/welcome/

NJ Pine Barrens GR Club-

New Jersey Pine Barrens Golden Retriever Club


----------



## mlb0324 (Oct 9, 2016)

*Okeechobee Goldens*

Thank you. Susan was a terrific breeder, and her dogs were gorgeous. We had two of them, and they both were great.


----------



## mlb0324 (Oct 9, 2016)

Our latest dog, Camelia, is from Gambit Goldens. Dave is the owner, and he had Susan's blessing as she was retiring. She gave me his name. So far, at 7, Cam is very healthy. She is tall, but so was her mother. Either her mother or father was from Susan. I think she is very pretty. Her nose isn't too pointy and her chest isn't too broad.
Gambit Goldens has a website.
Good luck.


----------

